# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه مطالعاتی من از اول مهر تا ... ♥

## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

بنام خدا
سلام به عزیزان
من با این برنامه ای که برای خودم تنظیم کردم از اول مهر با مطالعه روزانه 13 ساعته شروع کردم (هفته ای 91 ساعت)و ادامه دادم و قراره به 15 ساعت برسونم و همچنین جمعه ها هم مطالعه دارم
و یه سر رسید هم دارم که مطالعات روزانه ام رو درش مینویسم
امیدوارم اگر در برنامه ریزی مشکل دارید از این استفاده کنید
اگر نکته انتقادی در مورد برنامه یا سوالی دارید بفرمایید

----------


## a.z.s

به نظرت 15 ساعت زیاد نیس؟
یعنی جمعا 9 ساعت میمونه واسه خوابو ناهارو شامو استراحت
از ادبیات فقط لغت و وتاریخ ادبیات ؟ قرابت چی؟ زبان فارسی چی؟
چی میخوایید چه رشته ای؟ کدوم دانشگاه؟
پارسال رتبتون چند بود؟

----------


## mahdi100

موفق باشید.

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> به نظرت 15 ساعت زیاد نیس؟
> یعنی جمعا 9 ساعت میمونه واسه خوابو ناهارو شامو استراحت
> از ادبیات فقط لغت و وتاریخ ادبیات ؟ قرابت چی؟ زبان فارسی چی؟
> چی میخوایید چه رشته ای؟ کدوم دانشگاه؟
> پارسال رتبتون چند بود؟


با توجه به معدلی که دارم نه کم نیست (13)
در مورد ادبیات لغت و وتاریخ ادبیات که توی برنامم هست
و قبل از خواب هم برنامه مطالعه جزوه ادبیات گذاشتم که اونجا یه شب در میون زبان فارسی و برای قرابت (داستان های شاهنامه)میخونم
دانشگاه های دولتی اطراف قزوین رو در یکی از رشته های پزشکی و دندان میخوام و چون کنکور سومم هست باید امسال قبول شم .
و دوبار کنکوری که موفق نشدم به علت مشکلاتی سر جلسه نرفتم.

----------


## a.z.s

> با توجه به معدلی که دارم نه کم نیست (13)
> در مورد ادبیات لغت و وتاریخ ادبیات که توی برنامم هست
> و قبل از خواب هم برنامه مطالعه جزوه ادبیات گذاشتم که اونجا یه شب در میون زبان فارسی و برای قرابت (داستان های شاهنامه)میخونم
> دانشگاه های دولتی اطراف قزوین رو در یکی از رشته های پزشکی و دندان میخوام و چون کنکور سومم هست باید امسال قبول شم .


13 تا 15 ساعت برنامه سنگینیه اگه قبلا هم همین حدودا مطالعه میکردید اشکال نداره ولی اگه تا حالا اینقدر سنگین پیش نرفتید خطرناکه
تاثیر معدل در بد ترین حالت مثل امسال خواهد بود امسال رتبتون چند بود

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> 13 تا 15 ساعت برنامه سنگینیه اگه قبلا هم همین حدودا مطالعه میکردید اشکال نداره ولی اگه تا حالا اینقدر سنگین پیش نرفتید خطرناکه
> تاثیر معدل در بد ترین حالت مثل امسال خواهد بود امسال رتبتون چند بود


من از شهریور شروع کردم و زمان مطالعه ام رو پیوسته از اول مهر افزایش دادم و کم کم به 15 ساعت میرسونم و میتونم
تاثیر معدل که 25 درصد تایید شده این به کنار
گفتم که نرفتم سر جلسه کنکور .

----------


## a.z.s

> من از شهریور شروع کردم و زمان مطالعه ام رو پیوسته از اول مهر افزایش دادم و کم کم به 15 ساعت میرسونم و میتونم
> تاثیر معدل که 25 درصد تایید شده این به کنار
> گفتم که نرفتم سر جلسه کنکور .


اگه توانشو دارید که هیچ ولی برنامه خیلی سنگینیه. معمولا روزی چند ساعت میخوابید ؟ البته در حالت معمولی
خودتون رو با سوالات 94 تو شرایط محک نزدین که ببینید چند میزنید؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> اگه توانشو دارید که هیچ ولی برنامه خیلی سنگینیه. معمولا روزی چند ساعت میخوابید ؟ البته در حالت معمولی
> خودتون رو با سوالات 94 تو شرایط محک نزدین که ببینید چند میزنید؟


من 6 ساعت میخوابم و 5 صبح همیشه بیدارم
وقتی مطالب رو کامل فرا گرفتم میرم سمت تست های 94
اما حل تست و تمرین و مرور دارم که خیلی مفیده.

----------


## Chandler Bing

اگه مدرسه نمیرفتم ساعت مطالعم همینقدر بود اما....
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## Milad.Bt

برنامه ی خوبی هستش :Yahoo (1): مثلا از چ ساعتی شروع میشه بعد کی تموم میشه؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> اگه مدرسه نمیرفتم ساعت مطالعم همینقدر بود اما....
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز


ممنونم ...منم از فیلم های صنعتی شریف استفاده میکنم اما شماها که مدرسه میرید باید هر ثانیه اش هم جزو درس خوندنتون باشه ♥

----------


## m a h s a

کاش منم بتونم :Yahoo (12): 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (21): 
دست راستت زیر سرم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> برنامه ی خوبی هستشمثلا از چ ساعتی شروع میشه بعد کی تموم میشه؟


از حدود 5.30 صبح شرو میشه تا حدود 13 ساعت بعد .

----------


## a.z.s

> از حدود 5.30 صبح شرو میشه تا حدود 13 ساعت بعد .


3 ساعت زیست رو دو تا 1.5 میخونید یا یک دفعه؟
بین دو درس چقدر استراحت داری؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

> از حدود 5.30 صبح شرو میشه تا حدود 13 ساعت بعد .


میگم این فیلم های صنعتی شریف همرو باس تک تک دانلود کرد؟
بعد این جلسه 2 مثلن هستشو دانلود کنم؟اون بالایی ها چیه؟نوشته دانلود تماشا؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> میگم این فیلم های صنعتی شریف همرو باس تک تک دانلود کرد؟
> بعد این جلسه 2 مثلن هستشو دانلود کنم؟اون بالایی ها چیه؟نوشته دانلود تماشا؟


آره هر جلسه 1 ساعته
شما برای زیست فقط از این لینک کلاسای آقای پازوکی رو دانلود کن اونم با کیفیت بالا
کیفیت عالی حجمش خیلی زیاده :
زیست شناسی محمد پازوکی چهارم دبیرستان(2) (94-93)| آلاء

----------


## Milad.Bt

> آره هر جلسه 1 ساعته
> شما برای زیست فقط از این لینک کلاسای آقای پازوکی رو دانلود کن اونم با کیفیت بالا
> کیفیت عالی حجمش خیلی زیاده :
> زیست شناسی محمد پازوکی چهارم دبیرستان(2) (94-93)| آلاء


ببخشدا سوال میپرسما نوشته 93-94...94-95 زیر هرکدوم...من 94-95 رو دانلود کنم یا هردورو؟بعدش شما همه رو باهم دانلود میکنی یا هربخشو میخوای میری دان میکنیو میبینی؟چقدر وقت میگیره اونم با سرعت ایران :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Chandler Bing

> ممنونم ...منم از فیلم های صنعتی شریف استفاده میکنم اما شماها که مدرسه میرید باید هر ثانیه اش هم جزو درس خوندنتون باشه ♥


فقط چهار تا درسه که کلاساش مفیده : زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی بقیش چیزی نیست که کلاس بخواد
میدونی تو مدرسه یکم حواس پرتی زیاده و یه جورایی به خوشی میگذره
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> 3 ساعت زیست رو دو تا 1.5 میخونید یا یک دفعه؟
> بین دو درس چقدر استراحت داری؟


بستگی به ویژگی های فردی داره
ببینید شاید این برنامه برای خیلی ها غیر ممکن باشه اما این برنامه با توجه به ویژگی ها و هدف خودمه و هر کسی باید برای خودش برنامه بنویسه و این بهترینه.
من فقط 10مین استراحت دارم اونم یه لیوان آب میخورم و میرم بالکن هوایی عوض میکنم همین .. بین دو درس استراحت ندارم(در حدی اینکه برم کتابارو جابجا کنم)...مگه سر جلسه کنکور بین دو درس استراحت دایم ؟
باید مغز رو در برابر تغییر ناگهانی درسی به درسی دیگر اماده کرد .

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> ببخشدا سوال میپرسما نوشته 93-94...94-95 زیر هرکدوم...من 94-95 رو دانلود کنم یا هردورو؟بعدش شما همه رو باهم دانلود میکنی یا هربخشو میخوای میری دان میکنیو میبینی؟چقدر وقت میگیره اونم با سرعت ایران


این اعداد سال تحصیلی رو نشون میده....واسه زیستی که دادم سال 93-94 هست ...زیست امسال تشکیل نمیشه.شما برای زیست 93-94 اقای پازوکی رو دانلود کن.با کیفیت بالا یا پایین .

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> فقط چهار تا درسه که کلاساش مفیده : زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی بقیش چیزی نیست که کلاس بخواد
> میدونی تو مدرسه یکم حواس پرتی زیاده و یه جورایی به خوشی میگذره


میفهمم چی میگی
اما نصیحت من به تو
قید همه دوستا و همکلاسیاتو بزن بزار هر اسمی میخوان روت بزارن
زنگ تفریح لغت بخون
برای امتحانا و پرسشهای کلاسی همیشه داوطلب باش
و گور بابای همکلاسیات .
همین همکلاسیا هستن که همیشه وقتی میخوای درس بخونی اسم پاچه خوار و .. روت میزارن .... اما اینا موانع پیشرفتن ....بریزشون دور...و تا میتونی از دبیرت سر کلاس سوال هر کسی حرف زد بزن تو دهنش  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> این اعداد سال تحصیلی رو نشون میده....واسه زیستی که دادم سال 93-94 هست ...زیست امسال تشکیل نمیشه.شما برای زیست 93-94 اقای پازوکی رو دانلود کن.با کیفیت بالا یا پایین .


پس خیلی خوبه این فیلم های آموزشی همه رو تا اخر هفته دانلود میکنم :Yahoo (76): 
خیلی ممنونم..اینجوری جواب میدیدن رتبه برتر هم شدید سال بعد پاسخگوی دوستان باشیدا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> پس خیلی خوبه این فیلم های آموزشی همه رو تا اخر هفته دانلود میکنم
> خیلی ممنونم..اینجوری جواب میدیدن رتبه برتر هم شدید سال بعد پاسخگوی دوستان باشیدا


نت من مخابراته و 5تا9صبح دانلود رایگان داره.. شماهم همینکارو کن.
و اینکه خدا از دهنتون بشنوه خخخ ♥

----------


## m a h s a

یعنی 13 ساعت رو پشت سر هم بدون استراحت و مکث میخونید؟؟؟
لطفا یکم از انگیزه و ارادتون تزریق کنید :Yahoo (117): 
من کنکور اول هیچ نخوندم و گند زدم و الان هنوز که هنوزه شروع نکردم :Yahoo (2): 
همش ناامیدم میگم اگه از الان شروع کنم شانسی واس رشته تاپ اوردن ندارم انگیزه ندارم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## a.z.s

> بستگی به ویژگی های فردی داره
> ببینید شاید این برنامه برای خیلی ها غیر ممکن باشه اما این برنامه با توجه به ویژگی ها و هدف خودمه و هر کسی باید برای خودش برنامه بنویسه و این بهترینه.
> من فقط 10مین استراحت دارم اونم یه لیوان آب میخورم و میرم بالکن هوایی عوض میکنم همین .. بین دو درس استراحت ندارم(در حدی اینکه برم کتابارو جابجا کنم)...مگه سر جلسه کنکور بین دو درس استراحت دایم ؟
> باید مغز رو در برابر تغییر ناگهانی درسی به درسی دیگر اماده کرد .


استدلالتون درست نیس مثل اینه که بگی گوشی که تو 10 ساعت باتری تموم میکنه باید 10 ساعتم شارژ شه که این نیس
سر جلسه موقعه یاد گیری نیس موقع ریختن اطلاعات روی کاغذه 
شرایط جلسه رو با آزمون دادن تجرذبه میکنن نه درس خوندن 
اگه اطلاعات به درستی ثبت نشه چه فایده داره هر چی سنگین تر بد تر 
مغز برای تغییرات ناگهای موقع درسخوندن آماده نمیشه موقع امتحان دادن آماده میشه برای آمادگی بیشتر مغز هم میتونید دوران جمع بندی تون رو فشرده ترر کنید و و دو روز یه بار امتحان بیدن و تعداد امتحان رو بالا ببرید 
اینم بگم که مغز حد اکثر 1 ساعت میتونه روی یک موضوع تمرکز کنه

----------


## Milad.Bt

> نت من مخابراته و 5تا9صبح دانلود رایگان داره.. شماهم همینکارو کن.
> و اینکه خدا از دهنتون بشنوه خخخ ♥


ما ک وای فای داریم خوبه سرعتش اوکیه حجم هم زیاد :Yahoo (76): مرسی معرفی کردی این فیلم های آموزشی رو....منم ی اسکی از روی برنامه شما میخوام برم اما با کمی تغییرات گفتم ک شرعا و قانونا حرام نباشه و ببخشید از الآن :Yahoo (76): ....خداهم میشنوه و هم عملی میکنه چون تلاشتونو میبینه من ک سال دیگه میدونم رتبه برتر هستید اسمتونم تو خاطرم هست میام ازتون سوال میپرسم :Yahoo (44):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> یعنی 13 ساعت رو پشت سر هم بدون استراحت و مکث میخونید؟؟؟
> لطفا یکم از انگیزه و ارادتون تزریق کنید
> من کنکور اول هیچ نخوندم و گند زدم و الان هنوز که هنوزه شروع نکردم
> همش ناامیدم میگم اگه از الان شروع کنم شانسی واس رشته تاپ اوردن ندارم انگیزه ندارم


منم هنوز شروع نکردم.... :Yahoo (21): انگیزه داشته باش میتونی میشه مثل من خوش بین باش  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> استدلالتون درست نیس مثل اینه که بگی گوشی که تو 10 ساعت باتری تموم میکنه باید 10 ساعتم شارژ شه که این نیس
> سر جلسه موقعه یاد گیری نیس موقع ریختن اطلاعات روی کاغذه 
> شرایط جلسه رو با آزمون دادن تجرذبه میکنن نه درس خوندن 
> اگه اطلاعات به درستی ثبت نشه چه فایده داره هر چی سنگین تر بد تر 
> مغز برای تغییرات ناگهای موقع درسخوندن آماده نمیشه موقع امتحان دادن آماده میشه برای آمادگی بیشتر مغز هم میتونید دوران جمع بندی تون رو فشرده ترر کنید و و دو روز یه بار امتحان بیدن و تعداد امتحان رو بالا ببرید 
> اینم بگم که مغز حد اکثر 1 ساعت میتونه روی یک موضوع تمرکز کنه


درست میفرمایید اما بیشتر منظورم این بود که تنوع درسودر مغز افزایش پیدا کنه و برای بازدهی بیشتر مغز خوردن تخم مرغ آب پز و لوبیا و عدسی در صبح خیلی کمک میکنه !!! ولی انقدرم نباید به مغز استراحت داد که از گرمی بیوفته !

----------


## Reza_bh

برنامه عجیبو جالبی بود
البته 15ساعت ساعت مطالعه خیلی زیادیه
واقعا فشار میاره اگه بتونی حفظش کنی عالیه
البته میتونی ترمیم معدل بزنی اینجوری فشار روت کمتر میشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> منم هنوز شروع نکردم....انگیزه داشته باش میتونی میشه مثل من خوش بین باش





> یعنی 13 ساعت رو پشت سر هم بدون استراحت و مکث میخونید؟؟؟
> لطفا یکم از انگیزه و ارادتون تزریق کنید
> من کنکور اول هیچ نخوندم و گند زدم و الان هنوز که هنوزه شروع نکردم
> همش ناامیدم میگم اگه از الان شروع کنم شانسی واس رشته تاپ اوردن ندارم انگیزه ندارم


هدف رو تعیین کنید
و درس بخونید
همین

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> برنامه عجیبو جالبی بود
> البته 15ساعت ساعت مطالعه خیلی زیادیه
> واقعا فشار میاره اگه بتونی حفظش کنی عالیه
> البته میتونی ترمیم معدل بزنی اینجوری فشار روت کمتر میشه


مرسی دوست عزیزم
توهم برای خودت برنامه بچین بعد از چند روز کم و کاستی هاشو که رفع کنی یه برنامه منحصر به فرد بدست میاد که فقط مخصوص خودته و اونوقته که برای دیگران جدید و عجیب میشه.
ایشاا...که ترمیم برسیم
و مرسی که امیدواری میدی فشار از روم کمتر بشه  ♥ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Reza_bh

ولی من امسال از دوستام یه چیزو یاد گرفتم
صرفا مطالعه بیشتر دلیل بر رتبه بهتر نیست
خیل از دوستام همین امسال تونستن با ساعت مطالعه نه چندان بالا پزشکی بیارن
و خیلی های دیگه که بیشتر میخوندن گند زدن
ایشالا که شما موفق باشی

----------


## Fatemeh76

> مرسی دوست عزیزم
> توهم برای خودت برنامه بچین بعد از چند روز کم و کاستی هاشو که رفع کنی یه برنامه منحصر به فرد بدست میاد که فقط مخصوص خودته و اونوقته که برای دیگران جدید و عجیب میشه.
> ایشاا...که ترمیم برسیم
> و مرسی که امیدواری میدی فشار از روم کمتر بشه  ♥



بگذریم این حرفا رو ... :Yahoo (112): 
شما بفرمایید بگید ترازتون چنده؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## a.z.s

> درست میفرمایید اما بیشتر منظورم این بود که تنوع درسودر مغز افزایش پیدا کنه و برای بازدهی بیشتر مغز خوردن تخم مرغ آب پز و لوبیا و عدسی در صبح خیلی کمک میکنه !!! ولی انقدرم نباید به مغز استراحت داد که از گرمی بیوفته !


مگه نوایی نون نچسبه؟
مغز با 15 دقیقه کار کردن به حداکثر قدرت میرسه
10   15 دقیقه خوبه ولی برای 1.5 ساعت خوندن نه 3 ساعت 
این برنامه منحصر به فرد خودتونه و به نظر من برای یکی دیگه این میتونه برنامه خودکشی باشه
ولی وقتی عادت دارید و میتونید اشکال نداره بخونید

----------


## yaghma

> بنام خدا
> سلام به عزیزان
> من با این برنامه ای که برای خودم تنظیم کردم از اول مهر با مطالعه روزانه 13 ساعته شروع کردم (هفته ای 91 ساعت)و ادامه دادم و قراره به 15 ساعت برسونم و همچنین جمعه ها هم مطالعه دارم
> و یه سر رسید هم دارم که مطالعات روزانه ام رو درش مینویسم
> امیدوارم اگر در برنامه ریزی مشکل دارید از این استفاده کنید
> اگر نکته انتقادی در مورد برنامه یا سوالی دارید بفرمایید
> فایل پیوست 43426


*شما این برنامه رو عملی کردین؟*

----------


## Taha19

جاتون خالی بچه ها کلی رایگان دانلود کردم ... :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> ولی من امسال از دوستام یه چیزو یاد گرفتم
> صرفا مطالعه بیشتر دلیل بر رتبه بهتر نیست
> خیل از دوستام همین امسال تونستن با ساعت مطالعه نه چندان بالا پزشکی بیارن
> و خیلی های دیگه که بیشتر میخوندن گند زدن
> ایشالا که شما موفق باشی


بله حرفتون درسته کیفیت خیلی مهم تره اما همیشه اینطور نیست ...

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> مگه نوایی نون نچسبه؟
> مغز با 15 دقیقه کار کردن به حداکثر قدرت میرسه
> 10   15 دقیقه خوبه ولی برای 1.5 ساعت خوندن نه 3 ساعت 
> این برنامه منحصر به فرد خودتونه و به نظر من برای یکی دیگه این میتونه برنامه خودکشی باشه
> ولی وقتی عادت دارید و میتونید اشکال نداره بخونید


این اطلاعات حالت عمومیه مغز هستش .. مثلا یه فوتبالیست که همون اول 90 دقیقه نمیدوه که ! اول با بازده های 10 دقیقه ای شروع میکنه و بعد از هفته ها تمرین به 2 ساعت دویدن میرسه و با این کار دستگاه تنفسی رو قوی کرده .. و مغز رو هم باید قوی کرد .

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> *شما این برنامه رو عملی کردین؟*


بله دوست عزیز از آقای دکتر افشارم پرسیدم گفتن که برنامه خیلی خوبیه ♥

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> جاتون خالی بچه ها کلی رایگان دانلود کردم ...


امیدوارم فیلم های درسی شریف رو دانلود کرده باشی نه فیلم های روز سینما  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zari7

> من از شهریور شروع کردم و زمان مطالعه ام رو پیوسته از اول مهر افزایش دادم و کم کم به 15 ساعت میرسونم و میتونم
> تاثیر معدل که 25 درصد تایید شده این به کنار
> گفتم که نرفتم سر جلسه کنکور .



سلام به نظرم مقذار مطالعتون عالیه
ولی همش نخونید مقدار تمرینتون رو زیاد کنیذ
تستای بیشتری کار کنید
ان شالله موفق میشید

----------


## Mr.Hosein

سلام بر دوست عزیز...خسته نباشی
خیلی خوبه که انقدر تلاش میکنی برای هدفت و نمیخوای گذشته تکرار شه...
اینکه میبری یا نه با این حجم مطالعاتی در روز بستگی به خودت داره...کسی که شب امتحانی بوده شاید تا اخر سال هم نتونه به این ساعت برسه...ولی خوب کسی که عادت داشته براش عادیه...(البته 80درصد همین افراد هم این میزان مطالعه رو ندارن...پس اگه واقعا با کیفیت هست مطالعتون و جواب عالی تو ازمون ها میگیرین بیش از 90رصد بچه ها جلو ترین!)

اگه درصد هاتو دوست داشتی بزار تاکارایی این برنامه مشخص بشه...

و در مورد فیلم های شریف...بیشتر حالت اموزش دارن مثل دبیرستان؟یا کنکوری؟(هم اموزش هم نکته هم تست)
شما قبل از استفاده از این فیلما در چه سطحی بودید و الان در چه سطحی هستید...؟

----------


## a.z.s

> این اطلاعات حالت عمومیه مغز هستش .. مثلا یه فوتبالیست که همون اول 90 دقیقه نمیدوه که ! اول با بازده های 10 دقیقه ای شروع میکنه و بعد از هفته ها تمرین به 2 ساعت دویدن میرسه و با این کار دستگاه تنفسی رو قوی کرده .. و مغز رو هم باید قوی کرد .


چیو با چی مقایسه میکنی برادر من؟ :Yahoo (21): 
ماهیچه با مغز فرق داره 
اگه خیلی برای تقویت مغز تلاش میکنی سودوکو حل کن،معمای شطرنج حل کن 
90 دقیقه با 13    14  ساعت فرق داره 
یه سوال با زنگ ساعت بلند میشی؟یا خودت ؟

----------


## gaem313

همین جورادامه بدین....
موفق باشین

----------


## fateme.tehran

بسیار عالی...برنامتون واسه معدلتون عالیه.افراد زیادی هستن که آذر ماه به بعد افت شدیدی در ساعات مطالعشون دارن.. :Yahoo (1): 
این رو هیچوقت فراموش نکنین:
رهرو آن نیست که گهی تندو گهی خسته رود
رهرو آن است که آهسته و پیوسته رود
(مطابق شرایط شما ومعدلتون،ساعت مطالعه ی کاملا معقولانه ای دارین.)
موفق باشید :Yahoo (65):

----------


## mohamad1378

> بنام خدا
> سلام به عزیزان
> من با این برنامه ای که برای خودم تنظیم کردم از اول مهر با مطالعه روزانه 13 ساعته شروع کردم (هفته ای 91 ساعت)و ادامه دادم و قراره به 15 ساعت برسونم و همچنین جمعه ها هم مطالعه دارم
> و یه سر رسید هم دارم که مطالعات روزانه ام رو درش مینویسم
> امیدوارم اگر در برنامه ریزی مشکل دارید از این استفاده کنید
> اگر نکته انتقادی در مورد برنامه یا سوالی دارید بفرمایید
> فایل پیوست 43426


برنامت خیلی سنگین نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## koenigsegg

اینم برنامه من 
وقتهایی که 2.5 ساعت رو نوشتم 2 ساعت میخونم و وقتهایی که 3.5 ساعت نوشتم بازم دو ونیم ..اوقات 2 ساعته رو 1.5 ......اوقات 2.5ساته رو 1.5

----------


## ata.beheshti

کی از خواب بیدار میشی کی شروع میکنی کلاس میری؟کی میخابی؟

----------


## Anomander Rake

برنامت کلا از پایه اشتباهه! هر روز 15 ساعت برای یک سال ؟ میخوام درس نخونی با این درس خوندنت!  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):  کی وقت میکنی زندگی و تفریح کنی ؟
-
گفتی که ساعت 5 صبح بلند میشی و 5:30 شروع میکنی به خوندن. 
باید بهت بگم وقتی میخوابی و بلند میشی یک هورمونی توی مغزت ترشح میشه که به مدت 1 ساعت مغز نمیتونه مطلب خاصی رو یاد بگیره و مطالعه و خوندن کار بی فایده‌ای هست! من اگر میتونستم این موقع صبح بیدار شم، اول ورزش 
و بعد یک صبحونه خوب و سبک میخوردم. :Yahoo (4): 
-
یک چیزه دیگه هم که باید بگم اینه که مغزت وقتی مطلبی رو میخونی، شروع به طبقه بندی کردن اطلاعات میکنه و حتما حتما باید یک وقفه‌ای بعد از نیم ساعت یا یک ساعت مطالعه ایجاد بشه و اگر میتونی بخوابی خیلی بهتره.
اینطوری که تو پشت سر هم میخونی اگر رفتی سر جلسه، سر سوال عربی فرمول های شیمی رو نوشتی تعجب نکن!  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (572):

----------


## KowsarDDC

*​خدای نکرده ممکنه اون وسطا خسته شی.یه کم زیادیه از الان*

----------


## nasrin-m

> بنام خدا
> سلام به عزیزان
> من با این برنامه ای که برای خودم تنظیم کردم از اول مهر با مطالعه روزانه 13 ساعته شروع کردم (هفته ای 91 ساعت)و ادامه دادم و قراره به 15 ساعت برسونم و همچنین جمعه ها هم مطالعه دارم
> و یه سر رسید هم دارم که مطالعات روزانه ام رو درش مینویسم
> امیدوارم اگر در برنامه ریزی مشکل دارید از این استفاده کنید
> اگر نکته انتقادی در مورد برنامه یا سوالی دارید بفرمایید
> فایل پیوست 43426


سلام میشه بدونم معدلتون چنده؟ و میانگین ترازاتون با این  13 ساعت مطالعه چقدر میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NilouMH

منم فارغ التحصیلم ولی آزمون نمیدم ولی سوالاتشو میزنم برنامم هم سعی میکنم کامل اجرا کنم 
به نظرتون اینکه آزمون نمیدم بده ؟پارسال قلمچی میدادم هیچوقت برنامشو اجرا نمیکردم جوری که تراز و رتبه قلمچیم با کنکورم خیلی فاصله داشت 
بعد عیدم اصلا قلمچی ندادم 
کنکور 94   3055 شد رتبم

----------


## alibahadori

13 ساعت ؟
مگه جنگه ؟
بعد این مقدارو با کیفیت میخونید؟
مغزتون خیلی خسته میشه ها بعد توی بهمن که همه محکم استارت میزنن ول نکنید
ترازاتون با این مطالعه خوب میشه؟
والا من پارسال بعد از عید تازه رسوندم خودمو به 15

ایشالا موفق بشید

----------


## reza1375

> منم فارغ التحصیلم ولی آزمون نمیدم ولی سوالاتشو میزنم برنامم هم سعی میکنم کامل اجرا کنم 
> به نظرتون اینکه آزمون نمیدم بده ؟پارسال قلمچی میدادم هیچوقت برنامشو اجرا نمیکردم جوری که تراز و رتبه قلمچیم با کنکورم خیلی فاصله داشت 
> بعد عیدم اصلا قلمچی ندادم 
> کنکور 94   3055 شد رتبم


ازمون شرکت نکردن مبنی بر این نیست ک بده و قبول نمیشیو و عقب میفتیو و  حتما باید ازمون بری ، منم تا 8 ابان رفتم دیدم نمیتونم برنامشو اجرا کنم خودم نشستم برنامه نوشتم اما ن ب نسبت برنامه اشون ،در روز فعلا 9 ساعت دیگه فوقش برسه 12 روزای اخر ...
منطقه چندید؟؟
و چ رشته ایی رو میخواید برید

----------


## NilouMH

> ازمون شرکت نکردن مبنی بر این نیست ک بده و قبول نمیشیو و عقب میفتیو و  حتما باید ازمون بری ، منم تا 8 ابان رفتم دیدم نمیتونم برنامشو اجرا کنم خودم نشستم برنامه نوشتم اما ن ب نسبت برنامه اشون ،در روز فعلا 9 ساعت دیگه فوقش برسه 12 روزای اخر ...
> منطقه چندید؟؟
> و چ رشته ایی رو میخواید برید


منطقه 2 دندون پزشکی
حرف شما درسته من برنامه منظم خودمو دارم ولی گاهی اطرافیان باعث میشن آدم دودل بشه

----------


## reza1375

> منطقه 2 دندون پزشکی
> حرف شما درسته من برنامه منظم خودمو دارم ولی گاهی اطرافیان باعث میشن آدم دودل بشه


اهان به امید خدا امسال میارید.
 تلاش رو  انجام بدی حله در کنارش حل تستای کنکور و نکته ی هر چهار گزینه رو نوشتن و بررسی کردن ،اینکار باعث میشه   کلی نکته در بیاد،منم سال دومم و تو سوالای کنکور دیدم از گزینه های غلط ،سالهای بعد استفاده کردن....
اطرافیان جای شما نیستن ک بفهمن شما نمیتونی بری جلو با ازمونا و در واقع درک ندارن و تقصیرشون هم نیست چون براشون اتفاق نیفتاده و شما باید بی تفاوت باشی ک اذیت نشی از حرفاشون..
ان شالله دندون هم بیاری ..
موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NilouMH

> اهان به امید خدا امسال میارید.
>  تلاش رو  انجام بدی حله در کنارش حل تستای کنکور و نکته ی هر چهار گزینه رو نوشتن و بررسی کردن ،اینکار باعث میشه   کلی نکته در بیاد،منم سال دومم و تو سوالای کنکور دیدم از گزینه های غلط ،سالهای بعد استفاده کردن....
> اطرافیان جای شما نیستن ک بفهمن شما نمیتونی بری جلو با ازمونا و در واقع درک ندارن و تقصیرشون هم نیست چون براشون اتفاق نیفتاده و شما باید بی تفاوت باشی ک اذیت نشی از حرفاشون..
> ان شالله دندون هم بیاری ..
> موفق باشی


ممنون [emoji6]

----------


## کتی ملیح

*
دقت کردین یکی برای خودش برنامه چیده،اونوقت مایی که میایم اینجا نظر بدیم هی میگیم زمانش زیاده و نکن اینکارو و نمیتونی و خسته میشی؟
خب حتما میتونه که انقدر زمان گذاشته دیگه.تازه امیررضا سال اولشم نیست مثه من.بهش انرژی بدین ،نزنین داغون نکنین

**تو میتونی
تو میتونی 
تو میتونی 
منم خیلی خیلی میتونم  
همه میتونیم 
اما کنکور نمیتونه
کسبِ موفقیتو میگم،خخخخ:troll (5):*

----------


## Scott Adkins

داداش به خودت فشار نیار روزی 6 ساعت میخوابی! :37:  بدنت ضعیف میشه :28:  ناسلامتی دانش آموز رشته تجربی هم که هستی :Yahoo (83):  روزی 6-7 ساعت درس بخونی هم بسه

----------


## a.z.s

> *
> دقت کردین یکی برای خودش برنامه چیده،اونوقت مایی که میایم اینجا نظر بدیم هی میگیم زمانش زیاده و نکن اینکارو و نمیتونی و خسته میشی؟
> خب حتما میتونه که انقدر زمان گذاشته دیگه.تازه امیررضا سال اولشم نیست مثه من.بهش انرژی بدین ،نزنین داغون نکنین
> 
> **تو میتونی
> تو میتونی 
> تو میتونی 
> منم خیلی خیلی میتونم  
> همه میتونیم 
> ...


برنامه یکی تا اونجایی به خودش مربوطه که نظر نخواد 
وقتی میگه انتقاد یا سوالی دارید بگید 
یعنی پاش ایستاده 
چه مردم بگن نکن چه نگن
در ضمن راه رو از چاه نشون دادن انرژی منفی و داغون کردن نیس کمکه

----------


## nasrin-m

> منم فارغ التحصیلم ولی آزمون نمیدم ولی سوالاتشو میزنم برنامم هم سعی میکنم کامل اجرا کنم 
> به نظرتون اینکه آزمون نمیدم بده ؟پارسال قلمچی میدادم هیچوقت برنامشو اجرا نمیکردم جوری که تراز و رتبه قلمچیم با کنکورم خیلی فاصله داشت 
> بعد عیدم اصلا قلمچی ندادم 
> کنکور 94   3055 شد رتبم


سلام حتما معدل کتبیت بالا بوده دگ نه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> بگذریم این حرفا رو ...
> شما بفرمایید بگید ترازتون چنده؟؟


تراز و درصد من یه امر شخصیه برای ارزیابی خودم و برسی میزان افت و خیر های خودم.
نه اینکه بیام به شما بگم که اگر از شما بالاتر بود حسرت و غم بخورید و یا اگر از شما کمتر بود خوشال بشید و ذوق بکنید که من ضعیفم.
عدد درصد کنکور 95 همه چیز رو تعیین میکنه دوست عزیز .

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> سلام بر دوست عزیز...خسته نباشی
> خیلی خوبه که انقدر تلاش میکنی برای هدفت و نمیخوای گذشته تکرار شه...
> اینکه میبری یا نه با این حجم مطالعاتی در روز بستگی به خودت داره...کسی که شب امتحانی بوده شاید تا اخر سال هم نتونه به این ساعت برسه...ولی خوب کسی که عادت داشته براش عادیه...(البته 80درصد همین افراد هم این میزان مطالعه رو ندارن...پس اگه واقعا با کیفیت هست مطالعتون و جواب عالی تو ازمون ها میگیرین بیش از 90رصد بچه ها جلو ترین!)
> 
> اگه درصد هاتو دوست داشتی بزار تاکارایی این برنامه مشخص بشه...
> 
> و در مورد فیلم های شریف...بیشتر حالت اموزش دارن مثل دبیرستان؟یا کنکوری؟(هم اموزش هم نکته هم تست)
> شما قبل از استفاده از این فیلما در چه سطحی بودید و الان در چه سطحی هستید...؟


ممنون دوست عزیزم لطف دارید
در مورد شریف کلاسای چهارم دبیرستانش از پایه درس میده تا پیش برای کنکور یعنی 0 تا 100 مطالب رو اموزش میده و پیشنهاد میکنم استفاده کنید ♥

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> سلام میشه بدونم معدلتون چنده؟ و میانگین ترازاتون با این  13 ساعت مطالعه چقدر میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من چون معدلم 13 هست با این قدرت میخونم
اگه به ترمیم برسیم که عالی میشه
ولی از الان خوب میخونم که اگه یوقت ترمیم معدل نرسید ضرر نکرده باشم ♥

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> *
> دقت کردین یکی برای خودش برنامه چیده،اونوقت مایی که میایم اینجا نظر بدیم هی میگیم زمانش زیاده و نکن اینکارو و نمیتونی و خسته میشی؟
> خب حتما میتونه که انقدر زمان گذاشته دیگه.تازه امیررضا سال اولشم نیست مثه من.بهش انرژی بدین ،نزنین داغون نکنین
> 
> **تو میتونی
> تو میتونی 
> تو میتونی 
> منم خیلی خیلی میتونم  
> همه میتونیم 
> ...


مرسی دوست عزیز
من از پاسخ خیلی از دوستان متوجه چندتا مطلب شدم
یکی اینکه درس کم میخونن
تلاش نمیکنن
در پی هدفی بزرگ هستن اما با تلاشی کم
و اینکه برای اینکه خودشونو توجیح کنند که نمیتونن 13 ساعت یا بیشتر مطالعه کنند میان و میگن که اصلا خوب نیست مغز خسته میشه و فلان میشه بازدهی میاد پایین و از اینحرفا
در عوض من خوشالتر میشم که هنوز خیلی ها توی فکر بهانه اوردن هستن که باعث میشه من جلوتر بزنم .

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> برنامت کلا از پایه اشتباهه! هر روز 15 ساعت برای یک سال ؟ میخوام درس نخونی با این درس خوندنت!  کی وقت میکنی زندگی و تفریح کنی ؟
> -
> گفتی که ساعت 5 صبح بلند میشی و 5:30 شروع میکنی به خوندن. 
> باید بهت بگم وقتی میخوابی و بلند میشی یک هورمونی توی مغزت ترشح میشه که به مدت 1 ساعت مغز نمیتونه مطلب خاصی رو یاد بگیره و مطالعه و خوندن کار بی فایده‌ای هست! من اگر میتونستم این موقع صبح بیدار شم، اول ورزش 
> و بعد یک صبحونه خوب و سبک میخوردم.
> -
> یک چیزه دیگه هم که باید بگم اینه که مغزت وقتی مطلبی رو میخونی، شروع به طبقه بندی کردن اطلاعات میکنه و حتما حتما باید یک وقفه‌ای بعد از نیم ساعت یا یک ساعت مطالعه ایجاد بشه و اگر میتونی بخوابی خیلی بهتره.
> اینطوری که تو پشت سر هم میخونی اگر رفتی سر جلسه، سر سوال عربی فرمول های شیمی رو نوشتی تعجب نکن!


دوست من
حرفاتون بهانه های زیباییست برای درس نخواندن ....

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> کی از خواب بیدار میشی کی شروع میکنی کلاس میری؟کی میخابی؟


من به سختی 5 بیدار میشم
اما لذت بخشه
کلاس با فیلم های صنعتی شریف
و اینکه 12 شب میخوابم

----------


## NilouMH

> سلام حتما معدل کتبیت بالا بوده دگ نه؟؟؟


آره خوشبختانه 19/90

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

واقعا بهت تبریک میگم
کارت ایول داره داداش :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ata.beheshti

به حرف اینایی که میگن زیاده نمیرسی بدنت نمیکشه وسطا کم میاری اصلاااااااااااااااااا توجه نکن با قدرررررررت بخون تلاشت قابل تحسینه...............

برنامتم خوبه داری متنوع میخونی....ایشالا 100 برابر اونی که آرزوشو داری بش برسی....

تلاش+تلاش+تلاش+تلاش+تلاش=مو  قیت

بضی چیزای علمی هست که منطقی هستن مثل مدت خواب...تفریح...دوستا...تی وی ...نت...روحیس دیگه!!!امااااا یچیز بنام اراده وجود داره که این معادلات علمیو در عرض 3 سوت پوچ میکنه..برای هدفمون باید بجنگیم....حتی شده اخرا شبو نخوابیو 20 کیلو لاغر شی اما همینکه سایت سنجش بالا اومد...کلیکو زدی یه رتبه خوشششششگل روی صفحه ظاهر شد همه چی یادت میره.......
موفق باشی پسر

----------


## nasrin-m

بچه ها برا جریان الکتریکی جزوه توپ میخوام ک هفته ی بعد قلمچی رو عالی بزنم کسی لینک نداره برا فیزیک3؟؟؟؟؟ خوب باشه ها  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nasrin-m

زود جواب بدین  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Amiiin

> بچه ها برا جریان الکتریکی جزوه توپ میخوام ک هفته ی بعد قلمچی رو عالی بزنم کسی لینک نداره برا فیزیک3؟؟؟؟؟ خوب باشه ها


گاج نقره یا مبتکران شهریاری فیزیک‌۳

----------


## saeedkh76

جزوه گام اول گزینه 2 خوب بود
تو همین سایت کنکور بگرد هست

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> به حرف اینایی که میگن زیاده نمیرسی بدنت نمیکشه وسطا کم میاری اصلاااااااااااااااااا توجه نکن با قدرررررررت بخون تلاشت قابل تحسینه...............
> 
> برنامتم خوبه داری متنوع میخونی....ایشالا 100 برابر اونی که آرزوشو داری بش برسی....
> 
> تلاش+تلاش+تلاش+تلاش+تلاش=مو  قیت
> 
> بضی چیزای علمی هست که منطقی هستن مثل مدت خواب...تفریح...دوستا...تی وی ...نت...روحیس دیگه!!!امااااا یچیز بنام اراده وجود داره که این معادلات علمیو در عرض 3 سوت پوچ میکنه..برای هدفمون باید بجنگیم....حتی شده اخرا شبو نخوابیو 20 کیلو لاغر شی اما همینکه سایت سنجش بالا اومد...کلیکو زدی یه رتبه خوشششششگل روی صفحه ظاهر شد همه چی یادت میره.......
> موفق باشی پسر


ممنون دوست عزیزم
از طرز فکرت خوشم میاد منم همین فکر رو دارم ... خیلی ها با اعداد زندگی میکنن .. اینکه باید 6 ساعت بخوابیم ...8 ساعت بخوابیم ...هر 1.5 ساعت 15 مین استراحت ... فلان و بیسار .. و خیلی اعداد مسخره دیگه ای که فقط برای فریب انسان ساخته شدن.
این اعداد یه اعدادی اند که دانشمندان برای حالت عمومی افراد بدست اوردن و قرار نیست همه تابع این اعداد باشن .. یکی با 3 ساعت خواب استراحت میکنه و یکی از با 10 ساعت خواب ! هرکسی ظرفیت و بازدهی و اندازه خودشو رو داره ...
ایشاا... که شماهم تلاش تلاش تلاش کنی و موفق بشی و نری سایت سنجش برای دیدن کارنامه ... صبر کنی سازمان سنجش بهت زنگ بزنه  و رتبتو بگه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Scott Adkins

> به حرف اینایی که میگن زیاده نمیرسی بدنت نمیکشه وسطا کم میاری اصلاااااااااااااااااا توجه نکن با قدرررررررت بخون تلاشت قابل تحسینه...............
> 
> برنامتم خوبه داری متنوع میخونی....ایشالا 100 برابر اونی که آرزوشو داری بش برسی....
> 
> تلاش+تلاش+تلاش+تلاش+تلاش=مو  قیت
> 
> بضی چیزای علمی هست که منطقی هستن مثل مدت خواب...تفریح...دوستا...تی وی ...نت...روحیس دیگه!!!امااااا یچیز بنام اراده وجود داره که این معادلات علمیو در عرض 3 سوت پوچ میکنه..برای هدفمون باید بجنگیم....حتی شده اخرا شبو نخوابیو 20 کیلو لاغر شی اما همینکه سایت سنجش بالا اومد...کلیکو زدی یه رتبه خوشششششگل روی صفحه ظاهر شد همه چی یادت میره.......
> موفق باشی پسر


ان شاالله که قبول میشه

----------


## Fatemeh76

> تراز و درصد من یه امر شخصیه برای ارزیابی خودم و برسی میزان افت و خیر های خودم.
> نه اینکه بیام به شما بگم که اگر از شما بالاتر بود حسرت و غم بخورید و یا اگر از شما کمتر بود خوشال بشید و ذوق بکنید که من ضعیفم.
> عدد درصد کنکور 95 همه چیز رو تعیین میکنه دوست عزیز .


چرا بهت بر خورد برادرمن ...
الله اکبر...
اولین باره که میشنوم یکی بگه تراز شخصه... :Yahoo (13): 
منظورمو اشتب گرفتی... :Yahoo (75): 
من خوشم از برنامت امده فقط خواستم بدونم با این برنامت ترازت در چه حد هست... :Y (623): 
بعدشم من که نخبه ز ا ی ی د ه نشدم... :Y (727): 
منم ضعیفم و معدلم پایین هست... :Y (461): 
نه اتفاقا من یه تراز بالا ببینم بهش میگم خ ا ک ت و س رش مخ ن د ا ر ه... :Y (419): 
یله کاملا موافقم با این یکی حرفتون کهعدد درصد کنکور 95 همه چیز رو تعیین میکنه دوست عزیز... :Y (623):

----------


## T!G3R

> جزوه گام اول گزینه 2 خوب بود
> تو همین سایت کنکور بگرد هست


سلام
جزوه ی کدوم درس گزینه دو رو میخواید؟؟
خو اگه ببینم دارم بهتون میدم عزیز!

----------


## lale94

نمیدونم ربطی به این تاپیک داره یا نه تو سایت برنامه صد طبق آزمون قلم چی و گزینه دو برنامه روزانه میدن تو نظرات هم چند نفر نوشته بودند از طریق این برنامه ریزیا از تراز 4000 هزار رسیدن به 5700 شما هم یه نگا بندازید در ضمن کاملا به صورت رایگان هست

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> چرا بهت بر خورد برادرمن ...
> الله اکبر...
> اولین باره که میشنوم یکی بگه تراز شخصه...
> منظورمو اشتب گرفتی...
> من خوشم از برنامت امده فقط خواستم بدونم با این برنامت ترازت در چه حد هست...
> بعدشم من که نخبه ز ا ی ی د ه نشدم...
> منم ضعیفم و معدلم پایین هست...
> نه اتفاقا من یه تراز بالا ببینم بهش میگم خ ا ک ت و س رش مخ ن د ا ر ه...
> یله کاملا موافقم با این یکی حرفتون کهعدد درصد کنکور 95 همه چیز رو تعیین میکنه دوست عزیز...


سلام باور کن ناراحت نشدم و منم منظوری نداشتم فقط از طرز استفاده تراز و درصد ها گفتم
ببین همیشه رتبه برتر ها از همون اول تراز بالا و درصدای بالایی ندارن که
ایناهم به تدریج پیشرفت میکنن من واسه این گفتم .

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

15 ساعت مطالعه در روز خیلی خوبه ، فقط حیف که به زمستون نرسیده میبری و دیگه نمیتونی ادامه بدی ...

----------


## lale94

> بچه ها برا جریان الکتریکی جزوه توپ میخوام ک هفته ی بعد قلمچی رو عالی بزنم کسی لینک نداره برا فیزیک3؟؟؟؟؟ خوب باشه ها


والا من فیلمای آموزشی امیر مسعودی رو دارم ولی نمیدونم چجوری برات بفرستمشون

----------


## lale94

من ...بر سر آرزوهای بزرگ دارم ولی نمیدونم چرا تا کتابو دست میگیرم خوابم میبره کاش یکی بود به منم انگیزه بده البته من آزمایشی کنکور پارسالو شرکت کردم هیچی هم نخوندم 4 سال هم از فضا دور بودم 17000 هزار منطقه 3 شدم درصدام همه افتضاح فقط دینی رو 74 زدم

----------


## ata.beheshti

> 15 ساعت مطالعه در روز خیلی خوبه ، فقط حیف که به زمستون نرسیده میبری و دیگه نمیتونی ادامه بدی ...


اینا همش حرفای بیخوده عزیز...هدف داشته باشی این حرفو نمیزنی...کنکور ادم غیر منطقی میخاد که پا بذاره روی محدودیت ها :-)...موفق باشی

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

تو زنده ای؟؟!!
چجوری انقد کم میخابی؟ مگه خسته نمیشی؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> 15 ساعت مطالعه در روز خیلی خوبه ، فقط حیف که به زمستون نرسیده میبری و دیگه نمیتونی ادامه بدی ...


اصلن همچین چیزی نیس
من خودم از کم خوندن بریدم!

----------


## ...zahra...

من میرم دیه!
منم پزشکی میخوام دوستمونم میخاد! :Yahoo (2): 
نابود شدم با برنامه ات

من میانگینم تقریبا الان شده 9 ساعت!

----------


## tahminerajabzad

سلام ساعت مطالعه ات زیاده، باید دو یا سه ساعت ازش کم کنی، اینکه فکر میکنیاز خوابت بزنی و درس بخونی خوبه یه اشتباه هست. تمام حافظه ات بعدا مشکل پیدا میکنه. به جای اینطوری درس خوندن موثرتر درس بخون. مشاورم میگفت یه قانونی وجود داره به اسم پارتو.... این قانون میگه هشتاد درصد نتایج شما حاصل بیست درصد از فعالیت های شماست. یعنی توی هر درسی بیست درصد از حجمش اهمیت فوق العاده ای داره که باهاش میشه به هشتاد درصد سوالات جواب داد. مطالعه اتون رو جوری تنظیم کنید که روی اون هشتاد درصد باشین، البته به صورت ریز خودش برنامه میداد مشخص میکرد چیکار بکنیم واسه من خیلی موثر بود مخصوصا تو قلمچیا با ساعت مطالعه کمتر نتیجه بهتری از دوستام میگرفتم، البته در همین حدود 11 ساعت رو توی روزای تعطیل میخوندم.

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> سلام ساعت مطالعه ات زیاده، باید دو یا سه ساعت ازش کم کنی، اینکه فکر میکنیاز خوابت بزنی و درس بخونی خوبه یه اشتباه هست. تمام حافظه ات بعدا مشکل پیدا میکنه. به جای اینطوری درس خوندن موثرتر درس بخون. مشاورم میگفت یه قانونی وجود داره به اسم پارتو.... این قانون میگه هشتاد درصد نتایج شما حاصل بیست درصد از فعالیت های شماست. یعنی توی هر درسی بیست درصد از حجمش اهمیت فوق العاده ای داره که باهاش میشه به هشتاد درصد سوالات جواب داد. مطالعه اتون رو جوری تنظیم کنید که روی اون هشتاد درصد باشین، البته به صورت ریز خودش برنامه میداد مشخص میکرد چیکار بکنیم واسه من خیلی موثر بود مخصوصا تو قلمچیا با ساعت مطالعه کمتر نتیجه بهتری از دوستام میگرفتم، البته در همین حدود 11 ساعت رو توی روزای تعطیل میخوندم.


ممونم دوست عزیزم حتما این راهکارو در برنامه جدیدم اعمال میکنم .... ♥

----------

